# Bellwether - 'political correct' roaster?



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Just read about a (maybe not so home-oriented) small batch roasting machine that got me thinking...

https://www.thecoffeecompass.com/introducing-bellwether-coffee-a-zero-emissions-roaster/

Obviously, it cannot be zero-zero emissions as energy consumption for producing, shipping, running, servicing and recycling the machine needs to be factored in. That aside, the idea sounds about right: being as energy efficient and environmentally friendly as possible helps conserving coffee growing regions and their climate.

I'm just about to start my own roasting business - given my age and assuming success, I may still be operational in 40 years time. I have already been joking about the idea of growing coffee in our neighbourhood one day, honestly an increasingly interesting thought concerning global warming.

So, there is something to this machine, even though I'm more fascinated by traditional, classic, vintage things: is there anything we can do to protect the coffee growers' daily bread? Or would the big corporations ultimately take over with their genetically modified frankenbeans, anyways? Or am I just making up something...


----------

